# Kremlin asks U.S. to Halt Civil Society Programs in Russia



## Trajan (Sep 18, 2012)

Something of a surprise, wonder if they had become more effective than Putin would like, just having them in place would provide at least some cover vis a vis criticism as to Russia's 'ongoing democracy'. They've been active there since 1992. 



U.S. to Halt Civil Society Programs in Russia 

 MOSCOWThe U.S. is halting pro-democracy and civil society programming of the U.S. Agency for International Development in Russia after a request from the Kremlin, a U.S. official close to the situation said Tuesday.

The move comes as a blow to the avowed reset in relations between the U.S. and Russia, where President Vladimir Putin has steadily raised pressure on his critics.

"The United States recently received the Russian government's decision to end USAID activities in the Russian Federation," State Department Victoria Nuland confirmed Tuesday. "We are extremely proud of what USAID has accomplished in Russia over the past two decades, and we will work with our partners and staff to responsibly end or transition USAID's programs...We remain committed to supporting democracy, human rights, and the development of a more robust civil society in Russia and look forward to continuing our cooperation with Russian non-governmental organizations."

more at-
U.S. to Halt Civil Society Programs in Russia - WSJ.com


----------



## mememe (Sep 18, 2012)

VERY GOOD NEWS!

Russia doesn't need US "democracy" or US "civil society"!
And especially, Russia doesn't need US State Department and CIA funding "revolution" in Russia.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 18, 2012)

Uhm yes, ok, thx.


----------



## mememe (Sep 18, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Uhm yes, ok, thx.



What?

From Wiki:

"Although technically an independent federal agency, *USAID operates subject to the foreign policy guidance of the President, Secretary of State, and the National Security Council*.

... USAID's stated goals include providing "economic, development and humanitarian assistance around the world *in support of the foreign policy goals of the United States*."

Getting US "democratic funds" and "organisations" out of Russia is the right move if Russian governing elites are serious about the defence of Russia.


----------



## mememe (Sep 19, 2012)

Already two of NGOs who positioned themselves as "independent voice of Russian opposition": "Voice" (Golos) and "For Human Rights", announced they will not be able to function without US State Department funding they were getting through USAID.

1. It clearly demonstrates where "Russian opposition" gets its instructions from;
2. There is nothing "independent" about them.


----------



## waltky (Sep 19, 2012)

USAID been messin' in Russian election?...

*Russia accuses USAID of trying to sway elections*
_ Wed, Sep 19, 2012 -  Russia on Wednesday explained its decision to put an end to the U.S. Agency for International Development's two decades of work in Russia by saying the U.S. government agency was using its money to influence elections._


> The U.S. State Department announced Tuesday that Russia has demanded USAID leave the country, a culmination of years of resentment over what Moscow sees as American interference aimed at undermining President Vladimir Putin's hold on power.  "We are talking about attempts through the issuing of grants to affect the course of political processes, including elections on various levels, and institutions of civil society," Foreign Ministry spokesman Alexander Lukashevich said.  Nearly 60 percent of the aid agency's $50 million annual budget this year has been allocated for the promotion of democracy and civil society in Russia. Some of this money has gone to support Russia's only independent election monitoring group, Golos, which fielded thousands of observers in last winter's parliamentary and presidential elections, and compiled reports of widespread vote fraud in support of Putin's party.
> 
> Putin had accused Western governments of trying to influence the December parliamentary vote through their grant recipients, and a state-owned television channel directly denounced Golos, showing suitcases full of dollars that the group supposedly had received. After those elections set off an unprecedented wave of protests, Putin accused the demonstrators of being in the pay of Washington.  "All of this is part of a series of moves aimed at toughening policy toward protests, the Internet, NGOs and freedom of speech," said Grigory Melkonyants, the deputy director of Golos. "The people who make these decisions intend to crack down on dissent and criticism in a way that is as harsh as possible. It is frightening even to think about what may happen tomorrow."
> 
> ...


----------



## mememe (Sep 20, 2012)

Clinton asked Russian government to allow USAID to continue its activities in Russia until 2013. 

And it's understandable: US invested over 30 million dollars into meddling in September's local elections and is now worried the investment will not pay off.


----------



## mememe (Sep 22, 2012)

Despite Russia OFFICIALLY asked USAID to piss off, US said it will find the ways to continue "developing democracy" in Russia! 

Brilliant!


----------



## mememe (Sep 23, 2012)

Only last year and only through USAID US spent 135 million dollars on destabilisation of Russia ("spread of democracy"). How much US spent through other "funds" and "organisations"?


----------



## Trajan (Sep 23, 2012)

mememe said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Uhm yes, ok, thx.
> ...


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 24, 2012)

It is not just the US being shut out of Russia, aid agencies of all types are being shut out of Russia. Tzar Putin/Stalin II is pouncing on his critics again, only in Soviet Russia.


----------



## mememe (Sep 24, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> It is not just the US being shut out of Russia, aid agencies of all types are being shut out of Russia.



The foreign agencies that finance the fifth column within Russia and interfere with Russian home policies are going to find it difficult to continue their activities. Absolutely right move!


----------



## mememe (Sep 24, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> Tzar Putin/Stalin II is pouncing on his critics again, only in Soviet Russia.



Tell that to your psychiatrist. You managed to lump together and "tsar", and "soviet" -- that's called COGNITIVE DISSONANCE.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 27, 2012)

mememe said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Tzar Putin/Stalin II is pouncing on his critics again, only in Soviet Russia.
> ...


Nah, it's called reality. Retake human rights 101 or better yet ask the people of chechnya:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_2medFkNhI"]Chechnya The Dirty War 2005 - YouTube[/ame]

Or you can go back to your standard programming i.e. Russian propaganda:


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 27, 2012)

mememe said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not just the US being shut out of Russia, aid agencies of all types are being shut out of Russia.
> ...


The Communist Party of Russia and social democrats a filth column? You are definitely living on another planet.


----------



## mememe (Sep 27, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> Chechnya



You mean, US and UK funded terrorists aka "Libyan revolutionaries" and "Syrian revolutionaries" with links to Al-Q were beaten up by the federal forces of Russian Federation?

Waw! How dare those "Russkies" won the first round of "civilised" agression against Russia?

Oh, and welcome to 2012:


















And now can we see up to date photos of Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya...? Just to compare...


----------



## mememe (Sep 27, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> The Communist Party of Russia and social democrats a filth column?



You want a list of political parties and NGOs on US/UK payroll through USAID, NED, IRI, NDI?

There you go:






US government -- USAID, NED, IRI, NDI -- Russian non governmental organisations -- political activists: "Golos"(Voice) Lidia Shibanova 





Alexey Navalny





fund "Vision of Tomorrow" and radical youth organisation "Defense"

fund "Sakharov" previously chaired by Elena Bonner

fund "Constructive Project"

"Russian National-Democratic Union"

all so called "Human rights" activists and lawyers

Helsinki Group

Memorial

Kasparov, Nemtsov, Gaganov, Chirikova






Alekseeva





Udaltsov





Novodvorskaya





"Pussy Riot" and Ukrainian "Femen"









Gelman and his "art projects" of public destruction of Russian icons and attacks on Russian churches





scores of separatist regional parties...

etc., etc., etc.

Just last year alone they got 135 million $$ from US!

If you would like to see more, let me know.


----------



## mememe (Sep 27, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> The Communist Party of Russia ... a filth column?



You are a moron!

Who do you think Gorbachov and Yeltsyn were? Members of the Communist Party. Who do you think most of current oligarchs are? Former members of the Communist Party.
Who do you think former Ukrainian president-US puppet Yuschenko is? Former member of the Communist Party, and KGB to boot. Who do you think Timoshenko is? Former LEADER of Communist Youth Organisation of one of Ukrainian regions.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 27, 2012)

mememe said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Chechnya
> ...


Defending Assad and Qaddafi, and I thought your posts couldn't get any worse.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 27, 2012)

mememe said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > The Communist Party of Russia ... a filth column?
> ...


Gorbachev is a democratic socialist who speaks out against Putin's Russia ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Gorbachev#Criticism_of_Vladimir_Putin ), Yeltsin was corrupt like Putin. Yuschenko isn't the 'pawn' of anyone (from the US, Russia or EU), rather he is a pawn of the Ukrainian government: 

Yushchenko testified against his former ally Yulia Tymoshenko during her trial over a 2009 natural gas treaty she brokered with Russia; *a trial he called "a normal judicial process".*[62][63] *Yushchenko's view differed from that of the of the EU foreign policy chief Catherine Ashton,  who said in a statement the Tymoschenko verdict showed justice was  being applied "selectively in politically motivated prosecutions".*[63]


----------



## mememe (Sep 27, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> Defending Assad and Qaddafi, and I thought your posts couldn't get any worse. :



What?! Are you now moving away from "Chechnya" and diverting to Libya and Syria? Why? Show us up to date photos of "liberated" and "democratised" Afghanistan, Iraq, Libya! Do it!

And why I shouldn't support CHOSEN BY THE PEOPLE OF SOVEREIGN NATIONS leaders: Assad and Gaddafi?
Because US and UK elites decided to destroy their countries and both leaders gave "civilised community" a good fight?!


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 27, 2012)

mememe said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > The Communist Party of Russia and social democrats a filth column?
> ...


Naturally all that is sourced from the Russian government, which has an interest in making up statistics to crush political dissent.


----------



## mememe (Sep 27, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> Gorbachov is a democratic socialist who speaks out against Putin's Russia, Yeltsin was corrupt like Putin. Yuschenko isn't the 'pawn' of anyone (from the US, Russia or EU), rather he is a pawn of the Ukrainian government:



Gorbachov and Yeltsyn were both paid by US and UK to destroy the Soviet Union.

After the destruction of the USSR, the US and UK created oligarchy in Russia. From this point, for you to say "Yeltsin was corrupt like Putin" is to display your complete idiocy: ALL current oligarchs are US/Uk creation; they can not be anything but corrupt!

What do you think Yuschenko was? A "president of Ukraine"? He was a HUSBAND of the US STATE DEPARTMENT OFFICIAL -- Ekaterina Chumachenko -- a member of Neo-Nazi Ukrainian movement in US and a US government adviser on Ukraine. Yuschenko was married to her just before he was put on Ukrainian "throne" in UNCONSTITUTIONAL third round of voting. His first wife and her uncle were murdered after they threatened to expose Yuschenko-Chumachenko political arrangement.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 27, 2012)

mememe said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Defending Assad and Qaddafi, and I thought your posts couldn't get any worse. :
> ...


You did here:





> *You mean, US and UK funded terrorists aka "Libyan revolutionaries" and  "Syrian revolutionaries" with links to Al-Q* were beaten up by the  federal forces of Russian Federation?



*cough* Keep spouting garbage.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 27, 2012)

mememe said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Gorbachov is a democratic socialist who speaks out against Putin's Russia, Yeltsin was corrupt like Putin. Yuschenko isn't the 'pawn' of anyone (from the US, Russia or EU), rather he is a pawn of the Ukrainian government:
> ...


You really are brainwashed, can't do anything to change that. Keep believing your crackpot theories, with no evidence to back it up besides the Russian Government and Russia Today i.e the Russian funded propaganda channel.


----------



## mememe (Sep 27, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> Naturally all that is sourced from the Russian government, which has an interest in making up statistics to crush political dissent.



Darling, all of those characters and many more are now OFFICIALLY "Agents of foreign powers" and have to PUBLICLY display names of their "donors".

Naturally, you are absolutely clueless to the issue you are attempting to "discuss".

Piss off onto Clinton's official site and ask her if she promised her fifth column to find ways around the new Russian law on "Agents of Foreign Powers".


----------



## mememe (Sep 27, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> You really are brainwashed, can't do anything to change that. Keep believing your crackpot theories, :



O, it's ME who are "brainwashed", not YOU? 

Why is that? 

Because you read US media, and everyone knows US propaganda doesn't lie?!


----------



## mememe (Sep 27, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> You did here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what is it that you didn't know?

That US and UK (among other "civilised" nations) sponsor Libyan and Syrian gangs of terrorists?

Or you didn't know that US and UK sponsor (still do!!!) terrorist groups in Northern Caucasus?!

Then WHY ARE YOU ON THIS FORUM? If you are a clueless moron, why don't you stick to discussing "reality shows"?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

all  Jihadist pig terrorists have been under the control of the  ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA      for 1400 years-----even the rapist of arabia was actually a mossad agent


----------



## mememe (Sep 27, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> all  Jihadist pig terrorists



What are you on about?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

mememe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > all  Jihadist pig terrorists
> ...



I brought up the fact that the face of terrorism is     ISLAMIC----you pulled in some of the marijuana flavored musings over heard in the  smoke filled   cafe section of the student center of most third rate colleges in the USA


----------



## mememe (Sep 28, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Get yourself a psychiatrist.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 28, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I got bored of feeding the troll, you should too. You are basically arguing with a brick wall, that only believes its internal monologues and propaganda from the Russian government.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, playing 'Spot the Soviet Shill' is a pretty boring game, Pete.....


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mememe is an excellent source of an interesting form of  islamo nazi 
"thought"     which is best described as   "THE REVISIONIST HISTORY INVENTIONS OF THE ASS LICKERS OF THE RAPIST PIGS"     it compliments that intricate   "LOGIC OF THE BLACK TURD OF MECCA"


----------



## mememe (Sep 28, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> I got bored of feeding the troll, you should too. You are basically arguing with a brick wall, that only believes its internal monologues and propaganda from the Russian government.



All right, let's not touch upon propaganda, let's operate bare facts.

In fact, YOU are going to voice them!

We will go by points raised by YOU:

1. What country gave protection to Zakhaev -- a leader of Chechen terrorist, among other terrorist acts like cutting the heads off British workers, responsible for the slaughter of 300 children in school?
What country gave protection to Berezovsky -- a person who became filthy rich by selling Russia (which didn't belong to him) to Western corporations and later used his money to finance terrorism in Northern Caucasus?

2. I provided photos of Chechnya 2011 - 2012. Please, provide photos of Iraq, Afghanistan and Libya after US, UK, France had their way with those countries.

3. Name the second wife of Yuschenko and tell us about her professional occupations and her youth political affiliations.

4. Ukrainian constitution explicitly forbids third round of presidential elections. On US insistence the third round of elections was forced on Ukrainians and Yuschenko was declared president BEFORE the votes were counted. The West hailed it as a "victory for democracy". Do you agree with that?

5. USAID, NED, IRI and NDI do spend money on financing some organisations and individuals in Russia. Since you disagree with the list of organisations and individuals on payroll of USAID, NED, IRI and NDI, please, tell us what organisations and individuals do get money from USAID, NED, IRI and NDI!


There you go, feel free to come up with the FACTUAL answers to the questions raised by YOU!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2012)

I am expressing the logical conclusions -----to the compendium of pre cooked propaganda that you have posted,    MEMEME sweetie


----------

